# Controlar interruptor a través de un pulsador.



## Xifu (Jul 5, 2006)

Hola, tengo un problemilla para una cosa que quiero hacer y no consigo que nadie me de la solución, no se si es que no me explico bien pq a mi me parece bastante sencillo pero en las casas de electrónica que voy habitualmente me miran con cara de que estoy loco...

Os explico lo que quiero hacer, básicamente lo que quiero es activar un relé a distancia, es para un montaje en el coche así que va a limentado a 12 v, hasta ahora lo tenía montado con un interruptor intercalado en la alimentación del relé, si el interruptor estaba cerrado le llegaba corriente al relé y por tanto se activaba, si estaba abierto no le llegaba corriente y el relé no se activaba. El caso es que lo que quiero hacer ahora es usar un pulsador en lugar de un interruptor, pero no me refiero a que sólo estar cerrado mientras mantenga pulsado, sino que el pulsador mande a un interruptor cerrar y al volver al pulsar el pulsador el interruptor abra. No se si me explico bien, como concepto a mi me resulta bastante sencillo pensar que tiene que haber algún integrado o algo que haga esto, no sería más que un interruptor que en lugar de activarse físicamente se activase a través de un pulso de un pulsador. Ya imagino que tendrá que estar alimentado y esas cosas, pero no creo k no haya nada inventado para hacer eso... o igual si y lo k aparentemente es sencillo entraña un problema muy grande, no se, a ver si me podéis ayudar. Igual es que me enrollo tanto para explicarlo que parece que quiera hacer algo muy raro, pero yo creo k es de lo más sencillo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Xifu (Jul 5, 2006)

He encontrado esto para hacer funcionar un ventilador que es más o menos lo que quiero

http://ienego.iespana.es/final.jpg

Lo único que no me cuadra mucho es que usa la misma masa para el circuito y el ventilador, entiendo que simplemente es opcional, no? vaya, que a mi lo que me interesaría sería tener la masa cada uno diferente, da lo mismo, no??

Otra dudilla, podría utilizar el pulsador de una pantalla tft? me explico, puentear el pulsador y a la vez que enciendo la pantalla accione el circuito que yo tengo. Y cuando vuelva a pulsar apague la pantalla y abra el circuito.


----------



## Mawwal (Jul 5, 2006)

Hola, 

Existen relés que se quedan anclados, se llaman relés biestables. Los hay de dos tipos:

Corriente invertida: Al pulsar se ha genera una corriente en un sentido para abrir el relé y al pulsar la siguiente vez se debe invertir la corriente para cerrar el relé.

Dos bobinas: Estos relés usan dos bobinas, necesitas dos pulsadores, uno para abrir el relé y otro para cerrarlo.

Para el segundo tipo de relé necesitas dos pulsadores. Si quieres usar un único pulsador necesitas algún tipo de lógica de control, en el primer caso para marcar la corriente y en el segundo para saber a que bobina atacar.

No creo que tengas ninguna solución en la que puedas actuar directamente.


----------



## al9 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hola Xifu.
El circuito es correcto, sólo un par de cosas:
-Acuérdate de alimentar el 4013 a +12v y masa. Pon un condensador de filtro 100nF entre ambas.
-Conecta la entrada "s" a masa también, y las entradas del flip-flop que no se usa.
-Puedes intercambiar el BD175 por el ventilador si queres masa común para el ventilador.
-No te recomiendo que pongas este circuito en paralelo con otros por lo del pulsador: Lo que deberias hacer es averiguar cómo va ese pulsador, que tensiones y corrientes maneja y aprovecharlo para rediseñar tu circuito. No he entendido bien eso de una pantalla TFT en tu coche..

Aqui tienes el datasheet del 4013:
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/CD/CD4013BC.pdf

Ya nos contarás que tal. Saludos.


----------



## Xifu (Jul 6, 2006)

Os explico exactamente lo que tengo hecho y lo que quiero hacer, tengo montada una pda conectada a un monitor táctil, el relé es básicamente para conectar el cargador de la pda, con lo que tb se enciende, ahora mismo lo tengo conectado al remote de la fuente, es decir, que cuando enciendo la radio se enciende el cargador y por tanto tb la pda, pero a parte tengo que encender tb el monitor táctil. La idea es conseguir que con encender la pantalla se encienda tb el cargador y la pda. El problema es que la pantalla se activa con un pulsador y no con un interruptor, spg que desde el punto de vista electrónico sería más interesar hacer que la pantalla se encendiese al recibir corriente, pero mis conocimientos no llegan para tanto, he probado a dejar pulsado el pulsador de la pantalla y darle corriente pero no funciona, y mirando la pantalla por dentro no acabo de ver nada que me pueda ayudar.
Por eso he pensado que en principio no debería ser complicado hacer lo que planteo al principio y así además quedaría todo integrado pulsando el botón de la pantalla que es lo más accesible.

Os paso un link donde he puesto el proyecto:

http://www.solocarputer.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=5827

En cuanto a los relés bipolares he estado mirando y parece que puede ser exactamente lo que busco, lo que pasa es que yo os digo que soy un poco negado para la electrónica y no entiendo bien lo que es, mirad este link y a ver si puede ser lo que busco:

http://www.ralux.es/castellano/reles-bies-mag-es.htm

Muchas gracias¡¡¡¡


----------



## al9 (Jul 6, 2006)

Joer Neng! vaya montaje!! 

Osea tu lo que quieres hacer es que al encender el monitor se encienda todo lo demas no?
Ese caso es diferente: necesitas un voltaje que se active cuando enciendas el monitor.

Supongo que habrás revisado que la pantalla esa no tiene ninguna salida, conector, clema, cualquier salida que te proporcione ese voltaje al encender, esta seria la mejor opción.... Sino entonces vas a tener que desmontarlo (me parece que ya lo has hecho. jejeje) y buscar en la circuiteria interna CON CUIDAO DE NO CARGARTELO!!. Esto va a ser complicado y tiene su riesgo. Te recomiendo que busques por el circuito de alimentación del equipo que voltajes se activan al encender, hay voltajes que siempre estan activos en stanby y otros que se activan en encendido.

Una vez encontrado (3, 5, 6 o 12v), te montas un transistor conectado a un relé y listos.

Saludos y suerte!!

PD: cuando te funcione me lo has de enseñar, eres de cerca de BCN?
PD2: si te lo cargas, eludo toda responsabilidad!!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 6, 2006)

Xifu dijo:
			
		

> Os explico exactamente lo que tengo hecho y lo que quiero hacer, tengo montada una pda conectada a un monitor táctil, el relé es básicamente para conectar el cargador de la pda, con lo que tb se enciende, ahora mismo lo tengo conectado al remote de la fuente, es decir, que cuando enciendo la radio se enciende el cargador y por tanto tb la pda, pero a parte tengo que encender tb el monitor táctil. La idea es conseguir que con encender la pantalla se encienda tb el cargador y la pda. El problema es que la pantalla se activa con un pulsador y no con un interruptor, spg que desde el punto de vista electrónico sería más interesar hacer que la pantalla se encendiese al recibir corriente, pero mis conocimientos no llegan para tanto, he probado a dejar pulsado el pulsador de la pantalla y darle corriente pero no funciona, y mirando la pantalla por dentro no acabo de ver nada que me pueda ayudar.
> Por eso he pensado que en principio no debería ser complicado hacer lo que planteo al principio y así además quedaría todo integrado pulsando el botón de la pantalla que es lo más accesible.
> 
> Os paso un link donde he puesto el proyecto:
> ...



Hola, pues hay muchas opciones en lo personal no em gustan los relés.

Una manera de hacer que al pulsar se quede encendido es con FF un JK en modo de conmutación, el primer pulso lo pone en set la segunda vez que presione se va a reset.

Otra manera es con 2 interruptores y un SCR cuando le de el pulso si trabaja con CD el scr se quedará cerrado, el segundo interruptor es para "interrumpir" la corriente de ánodo y hacerlo que se abra.

En lo de la pantalla, solo hay que buscar algún cable que lleve CD cuando la pantalla encienda, entonces coloca un optoacoplador en sentido de la corriente y no debría causar problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Xifu (Jul 7, 2006)

Aghhhhhh k rabia me da no entender de electrónica¡¡¡ 


Al, ya entiendo que desde vuestro punto de vista lo más lógico es aprovechar la electrónica de la pantalla, lo que propones es lo más normal, en vez de utilizar el remote de la radio hacer exactamente lo mismo pero con la pantalla, que cuando esté encendida mande corriente al relé que acciona todo lo demás y listos. Estoy de acuerdo en que es lo más lógico, pero como soy un negado no quiero arriesgarme a cargarme la pantalla. Por eso paso a la solución más complicada pero menos peligrosa.

Einsoldiat, explícame como para tontos lo que quieres decir, que seguro que es lo k busco pero no me entero con la nomencaltura que usas, piensas que no tengo ni idea de electrónica, a ver si me lo puedes explicar paso a paso.

P.D. De todas formas creo que este finde abriré la pantalla (otra vez ) e investigaré un poco, como decís no tendría que ser demasiado problemático encontrar un contacto que de corriente cuando esté encendida, hasta sería lógico que tubiese alguna salida directamente así que no se haya utilizado por funcionalidad, a ver lo k sale.

P.D.2 Como me cargue la pantalla os pido daños y perjuicios¡¡¡¡¡ jurjur


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 7, 2006)

Xifu dijo:
			
		

> Aghhhhhh k rabia me da no entender de electrónica¡¡¡
> 
> 
> Al, ya entiendo que desde vuestro punto de vista lo más lógico es aprovechar la electrónica de la pantalla, lo que propones es lo más normal, en vez de utilizar el remote de la radio hacer exactamente lo mismo pero con la pantalla, que cuando esté encendida mande corriente al relé que acciona todo lo demás y listos. Estoy de acuerdo en que es lo más lógico, pero como soy un negado no quiero arriesgarme a cargarme la pantalla. Por eso paso a la solución más complicada pero menos peligrosa.
> ...




Hola, yo dije de la pantalla por que creo haber leído que la pantalla sería la que actiivaba todo, pero si es la radio pues también se puede.

El tema principal si me equivoco corríjame es como hacer que con un solo pulsador algo se quede encendido cierto?????

Pero para apagar????? debe ser el mismo? o puede haber otro?

De momento trate de bajar el circuit maker para que haga las simulaciones que le voy a explicar.

Saludos


----------



## Xifu (Jul 8, 2006)

La idea principal es con un mismo pulsador encender y apagar, y si ese pulsador pudiese ser el de la pantalla directamente pues mucho mejor.

Voy a poner a descargar el programa.

Un saludo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 8, 2006)

Xifu dijo:
			
		

> La idea principal es con un mismo pulsador encender y apagar, y si ese pulsador pudiese ser el de la pantalla directamente pues mucho mejor.
> 
> Voy a poner a descargar el programa.
> 
> Un saludo.



Ok, me avisa cuándo lo tenga listo para ver que simulaciones le mando.

Saludos


----------



## Shakleton (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola.

Tengo este circuito que hace justamente lo que buscáis pero para encender un juego de leds a 3,6 V. Mide no más de 26 milímetros de lado. Está averiado y quisiera repararlo o hacer uno similar, pero no identifico los componentes

Veis a izquierda y derecha los contactos de las baterías. En el centro los dos contactos del interruptor, que funciona. Lo de abajo blanco no sé qué es, como una lenteja de resina o plástico, y arriba algo con tres patillas, supongo que un transistor, aunque las dos que están en el mismo lado están cortocircuitadas, y no sé si éste será el fallo.

En cualquier caso, ¿alguien podría ayudarme a identificar el circuito para hacer uno similar?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------

